# Seen any good(or bad) movies lately?:)



## jacks'thunder (Jan 25, 2014)

The weather has been sooooo bad grabbing a blanket and watching a good movie has been the way to go around here! LOL

We just seen these in the last few weeks!

The place beyond the pines with Ryan Gosling and Bradley Cooper ~ I really wanted this movie to be good! But I had a hard time getting into it, not my cup of tea.

Man of Steel (cutest Super Man ever!!!!!




LOL!) ~ I liked it alot!

Iron Man 3 ~ Loved it! I'm a fan of this series and I think Robert Downy Jr. plays that roll to perfection!

The Loan Ranger with Johnny Depp ~ I liked it. All the reviews just beat it down, but I liked it and felt it was worth watching for sure!

Any one else seen any good (or bad) movies lately?


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 25, 2014)

I watched the movie "the odd life of timothy green" last night and it was good enough to stay up way too late to finish the story to the end.. It made me cry too. I'm such a sucker for that kind of movie. Waiting and looking forward for lone ranger to come on the free channels. I love westerns and anything with johnny depp (gilbert grape and benny and joon for example).


----------



## Mona (Jan 25, 2014)

Meet the Millers and Last Vegas were a couple good ones that come to mind.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 25, 2014)

I have hear the movie "saving mr banks" is excellent. Its the disney mary poppins story. I want to see it. I just watched the trailer. Tom hanks. looks good.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 25, 2014)

The reviews for the Lone Ranger were so bad that I didn't think I would watch it, thanks for saying it was good. My hubby loves westerns and then there is Johnny Depp with a bird on his head, might be good for a giggle.

Has anyone seen Safe Harbor? I like some of the actors but not sure if the movie itself would be good enough to watch.

Tom Hanks is great, I'm looking forward to watching the one where he is the captain dealing with pirates.


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jan 25, 2014)

I've seen too many movies lately to name. We did watch The Lone Ranger last night and really enjoyed it. Johnny Deep made the movie. It is cheesy in some scenes but it's good. We watched The Butler last weekend, and it was also really good.

Lucky, did you mean Safe Haven? If so, I loved that movie. My mom thought it was too slow, but even my husband enjoyed it. I think it is Nicholas Sparks' best movie/story yet, besides The Lucky One.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 25, 2014)

We enjoyed The Lone Ranger too because of Johnny Depp. Always reliable with him in a movie. Those good for a laugh scenes!

The Hunger Games series-saw Catching Fire and enjoyed it. They are getting the essence of the books. Looking forward to the third, Mockingjay.

Saving Mr. Banks-a definite pleasant surprise. Cried slightly at the end. Think my husband even got teary. It's really not about Disney's Mary Poppins movie, it's about the author. Can't tell it and spoil it; but it is good.

Didn't like the two last Hobbit movies. Thought they were missing a lot of the elements of the first three.

Django was really good as was the Butler.

There are many I wanted to see or want to see. Walking with Dinosaurs looked like a cute animation. Didn't see it.


----------



## Tab (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm just a big kid... loved the despicable me movies.


----------



## Helicopter (Jan 25, 2014)

Saw FROZEN a couple of weeks ago. It's an animated movie and it was just wonderful, fabulous, marvellous ....... and it was good too LOL.

Enjoyed Hobbit 2, missed 1 for some reason. A lot of action, lots of seriously ugly Orcs, fabulous dragon, amazing sets. I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 26, 2014)

Oh I love those Despicable Me movies too!!!! We saw them both at the theater. The way those minions laugh is so contagious, you have to giggle when they do! All 3 of us here enjoy animated movies a lot. I feel they are good family movies. We loved Tangled! My hubby laughed so hard at that horse and my son loved the chemelion (SP?). Brave, another good one! I'd like to see Frozen!

I saw the first Hobbit when it came out on the movie channels. I thought it was good, not as good as LOTR trilogy but I sat and watched it twice so for me it was good. I like these epic fantasy movies so I can't wait to see the beautiful dragon( Smaug??) and beautiful scenery in the second one.

I'm a Vin Diesel fan so I want to see Riddick. I have seen Pitch Black and The Chronicles of Riddick so many times I almost know them both by heart! LOL!

The next one I'd like to see is Dredd. It's the remake of Judge Dredd with Sylvester Stallone. I can't seem to find any info on DirecTV. I'll just keep scanning the guide until one day it shows up! LOL!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 26, 2014)

I know its been out awhile but I love Rise of the guardians and actually only just saw it last month. Nice surprise.

I can also can and do watch the movies "ever after" and "ladyhawke" over and over and over again. Oldies but goodies.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 26, 2014)

jacks'thunder said:


> The next one I'd like to see is Dredd. It's the remake of Judge Dredd with Sylvester Stallone. I can't seem to find any info on DirecTV. I'll just keep scanning the guide until one day it shows up! LOL!


We like sci fi action movies, but I looked up Dredd on Netflix and it says very violent, sexual scenes, and drug use. Eeek. We are selective about R movies; this one looks a little dark. Anyone actually seen it? Sometimes I leave the room and let hubby watch the gore by himself. I couldn't watch most of Iron Man 3 because of all the blowing up.

What is with all this destruction lately in movies? I wonder if it is "virtual", so they can just let themselves go!

We like some foreign films. "Black Lightning" is Russian sci fi; we've seen it twice. And we liked "The Seven Samari". Time to order that one for a re-view.

Just watched "Tears of the Sun" with Bruce Willis. That seemed like a different movie for him. It is modern warfare.

The "Arrow" series was very enjoyable. We don't have TV, so we never saw it when it was a series. But it was entertaining Netflix fare.


----------



## bevann (Jan 26, 2014)

Just watched THE HELP last night and really enjoyed it.Hoping to see Twelve Years a Slave soon.I also enjoy any movie made from any book written by John Jakes.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 26, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> We like sci fi action movies, but I looked up Dredd on Netflix and it says very violent, sexual scenes, and drug use. Eeek. We are selective about R movies; this one looks a little dark. Anyone actually seen it? Sometimes I leave the room and let hubby watch the gore by himself. I couldn't watch most of Iron Man 3 because of all the blowing up.
> 
> What is with all this destruction lately in movies? I wonder if it is "virtual", so they can just let themselves go!
> 
> ...


Actually I did see some of it and really enjoyed it. The destruction and blowing up things was crazy! So probably not your cup of tea lol! As for the sexual scenes I don't remember or I missed that part, but there was definitely drug use. That was the basis of the movie IMO. But I'd really like to see it from beginning to end. I enjoyed the main character, if I remember correctly(at least from what I saw) he went through most of the movie with out showing his face. I think thats pretty cool! But it was violent, for sure.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 26, 2014)

shorthorsemom said:


> I know its been out awhile but I love Rise of the guardians and actually only just saw it last month. Nice surprise.
> 
> I can also can and do watch the movies "ever after" and "ladyhawke" over and over and over again. Oldies but goodies.


Let me think, with out looking it up, Ever After had Drew Berrymore in it? If so it's been a while but I liked that one!



bevann said:


> Just watched THE HELP last night and really enjoyed it.Hoping to see Twelve Years a Slave soon.I also enjoy any movie made from any book written by John Jakes.


Great movie! I cried and laughed and cried! It was great!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jan 26, 2014)

and of course... "the notebook". is a great movie.

Yes, ever after had Drew Barrymore in it. One of my all time favorite movies. Put that one on my kindle.


----------



## MindyLee (Jan 26, 2014)

I watched one not long ago and believed it was called Tuchback or Tuchbreak.... or something like that.

It was a pretty good one on showtime.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 26, 2014)

KanoasDestiny said:


> I've seen too many movies lately to name. We did watch The Lone Ranger last night and really enjoyed it. Johnny Deep made the movie. It is cheesy in some scenes but it's good. We watched The Butler last weekend, and it was also really good.
> 
> Lucky, did you mean Safe Haven? If so, I loved that movie. My mom thought it was too slow, but even my husband enjoyed it. I think it is Nicholas Sparks' best movie/story yet, besides The Lucky One.


Yes I did mean Safe Haven, I like David Lyons and is also in the other movie but I think that's too violent for me. I think I will try the Lone Ranger and ignore the critics.

I haven't seen the new Hobbit movies, they don't look as interesting as the trio of movies.

I can't wait to see 12 Years a Slave, parts of that story take place where I live and he and his family are buried nearby.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 26, 2014)

I got a good laugh out of Identity Theft, I really like Melissa McCarthy. We watched a movie a couple weeks ago and I was surprised I liked it, it was David the Giant Killer I think the name was.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jan 27, 2014)

Debby - LB said:


> I got a good laugh out of Identity Theft, I really like Melissa McCarthy. We watched a movie a couple weeks ago and I was surprised I liked it, it was David the Giant Killer I think the name was.


Jack The Giant Slayer (unless were thinking two completely different movies! LOL!)? I liked that movie too! Those giants were nasty and ugly! It was an exciting adventure movie for sure.

I like Melissa McCarthy too! I'd like to see Heat with her and Sandra Bullock.

I'm recording EPIC on Sat. That movie looks like a really good animation film. Anyone seen it yet?

I forgot we had just seen The Call with Halley Berry(sp?). Wow was that movie intense from beginning to end!!


----------



## REO (Jan 27, 2014)

Have not been to the movies in 26 years. If it's not on TV I miss it. I have a few movies on video, but love it when they come on TV too. I tend to watch my fav movies over & over. Recently again enjoyed Rango & both of the H.P. Deathly Hallows movies.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 27, 2014)

I think I want to see "Malificent" (sp.?) when it comes out. Anjelina Jolie is playing her. Usually I am not into the "dark" movies, but we saw Snow White and the Huntsman and it was pretty good. Kind of facinated by the make-up and costuming and the special effects.


----------



## lucky seven (Jan 27, 2014)

I also keep watching my favorites over again, especially Jaws and Jurassic Park. The Pirate movies with J. Depp keep me laughing no matter how many times I watch them. I also do the same thing with my favorite tv shows. I buy dvd's to watch while I cross stitch or quilt.


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 27, 2014)

Gosh yes. We have DVD's coming out our ears! There are so many good ones! I want to purchase "The Heat". OMG! I think we all almost wet our pants laughing so much! We took my husband's brother who had had surgery to remove some of one lung with. He had only been out about 2 weeks. That movie was a little hard on the surgery site! But he said he enjoyed it despite the ouches!

We have the Blind Side. I enjoy movies based on true events too. Gosh, if I could go over to the DVD case I would just start listing them all, LOL!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 4, 2014)

I just seen Silver Linings Playbook with Jennifer Lawrence and Bradley Cooper. It was good, it kept my attention. Would I watch it again, no, once was enough.

I also saw Epic. It was a good cartoon. My son and I laughed in a lot of spots. Personally I did not care for Beyonces voice or Steven Tylers singing in this movie. I liked their characters, but imo the voices, (especially Tylers screaming singing, Love Aerosmith though!



) just did not fit. All in all a good movie. Would I watch it again, Yeah, it was cute!


----------



## Mona (Feb 4, 2014)

I havn't been through all the pages, so forgive me if this one was already mentioned, but we went to see American Hustle last night and thought it SUCKED! It was slow and boring a good part of the way through, and never got real interesting until close to the end. Would NOT recommend this one.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 4, 2014)

I tend to watch my favorites over and over again too.....

They include Under the Tuscan Sun, Eat, Pray, Love, several Jane Austin stories, movies with Julia Roberts or Sandra Bullock in them.

I also watch a few TV series on Netflix... I just finished watching Numbers and now am working on Murder She Wrote.


----------



## minimomNC (Feb 5, 2014)

We had a movie weekend so saw some of the newer ones.

The Butler, I thought was an awesome movie, very hard to watch for me because of some of the content. Not that it wasn't expected but having to explain some of the violence to my daughter was hard. Love it but not sure I could watch it again. Very glad I watched it the first time though.

Last Vegas - OMG funny. Kevin Kline's best movie, Morgan Freeman his usual wonderful self, De Niro was very good and Michael Douglas looks just like his dad. The movie is a must see, and see and see. I could watch this one over and over.

Captain Phillips - lots of drama but Tom Hanks is still great after all these years.

The sleeper for me was Prisoners with Hugh Jackman and Jake Gyllenhaal, very intense with lots of twists. Better than I thought it would be.

Then the one movie that never gets old, its on Hulu Plus now Steel Magnolias love this movie.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 5, 2014)

Wanna see a cute movie? Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs 2. OMG that movie was so cute!

Thanks everyone for the reviews! Lots of old and new I'd like to see and a few I won't waste my time on! Keep them coming! What else can we do during this nasty weather anyway! LOL!


----------



## MindyLee (Feb 8, 2014)

I also like the movie

Catch Me If You Can

Disney's

Fantaisa

All the Twilight's

Fly Away Home


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 8, 2014)

I tried to watch 'Cloudy with a chance of meatballs'(#1) but wasn't that impressed- BUT I wanted (want) to see #2. The trailers look so funny. All the food characters and the voices that go with them.

We really enjoy Catch Me if You Can too. Watch it often. We have so many DVD"s.

Some more we watch often are 'Secondhand Lions' 'Shawshank Redemption' 'Avatar' 'Alice In Wonderland' (Johnny Depp)

There are SO many!


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 20, 2014)

I watched Dredd - wasn't impressed. I'm not into the drug stuff that was depicted and I get really mad when they do a remake of a movie and totally change it but keep the name the same. Should have just gone with a different name! All the violence was ... contrived/forced in some places (to me) and I'm one who doesn't normally mind violence. Was too much like "Kill Bill" - GAG (my demented family thought both Kill Bill and Kill Bill 2 were great - but I've noticed they haven't been purchased nor watched/seen in a while).

I liked Judge Dredd w/ Stallone.

The same with Total Recall. I liked the original with "Arnie" - the new one - fell flat. Loads of great filming and chase scenes - would have been awesome if I wasn't constantly comparing it to the "old one".

Haven't had the chance to see the new Hobbit's yet. My hubby, a true HOBBIT & LOTR FAN doesn't want to see them until they are all out. BUT those brite blue eyes are gonna be hard to beat (Frodo/Elijah Wood).

At one point during the stretch of bad weather we had, we did a Harry Potter Moviethon!

Don't know how long the "kiddy/horsey" movie called "Cowboys and Angels" has been out, but it was pretty good. They fit a lot into a short time. Some stuff is left out (to me), but seemed pretty good.

LOVED the "Man from Snowy River" and "Return to Snowy River". My FAVORITES, I believe. I've treasured those two for years!

I so totally enjoyed "Brave" but "Epic" sure didn't match what I thought I was going to see. I'd rather watch "Surf's Up" or "Happy Feet" for animated, funny, feel good fare. The latest "Ice Age" had us in stitches (not new)! I go up and down on the animated films. When our daughters were little - we got all the newest ones. Now - I haven't seen quite a few of them... I think my all time favorites when the girls were little was "Beauty & the Beast" and "Rescuers Down Under". AND "SPIRIT" - have to get another copy of that one. "Tangled" is one I haven't seen yet...

Enjoyed both "Expendables" and "Expendables 2".

Think there were two that came out over Christmas that I wanted to see, but now can't remember the titles.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Feb 20, 2014)

The Expendables were entertaining. Noisy, though.

Anyone seen the IP Man movies? We have the third one ready to watch. Enjoyed the first two very much.

Hitch is silly and entertaining, with Will Smith.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 21, 2014)

Well in stead of our hotel stay for my sons birthday(which some of you read about



) we had to hurry up and come up with a plan b. So we took the boys to see The Lego Movie! We all liked it very much but hubby and I kept laughing to each other because they hit the nail on the head with so many things! But you have to remember we are complete Lego fans and build a lot and my hubby has been building sense a kid! It was so inspiring I pulled my sons bins of Lego's out and went on a 2 day build! I made a 4 story Market Place! If a movie can make you laugh, get a song stuck in your head for days, and inspire you, I say "Now that's a good movie"!

Gotta admit, I LOVE the Kill Bill movies. Just watched one yesterday



For me, they are one of those movies (as long as my son is not home) I will watch every time it's on.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 21, 2014)

On "Tangled"-it was good. We even purchased it. But the very best character in it for us was the horse, Maximillion. What a personality they gave him!!! And the facial postures!!! Oh my gosh!

We just saw "Winter's Tale". Weren't sure what it was totally about when we went to see it, and it's a bit hard to describe; but we liked it. There are a few horses in it. But the main one and one of the main storyline characters is a beautiful Andalusian or Lusitano. He turns into Pegasus or the Dog star horse or something. Well, I don't want to give anything away and spoil it. A nice movie.

Never did get to see Ausgust in Osage County while it played here and I wanted to. I figured Streep and Julia Robers would be hilarious and more.

We thought about seeing the animated "Nut Case" or was it Nut Season-whatever. But a few others beat it out in the final choosing. My husband saw Monument Men and really liked it. He's looking for more books about them and the things in it.


----------



## chandab (Feb 21, 2014)

Watched "Ender's Game" tonight, it was ok, a little disappointed in the ending.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 22, 2014)

AH! Thanx, Chanda, Ender's Game is one that I knew I wanted to see...

I believe I read the book years ago, but not sure. Actually from the description its' one that I haven't read but that we have.... Hmmm...

Winter's Tale - looks awesome. Hadn't heard of The Legos Movie.... Too funny on the trailer I watched - "Gorgy wants to ride a horse"...

Has anyone watched either Powder, the story of a boy who "attracts lightning" or August - the story of an "orphan" who is a musical genius? Good movies, not new...


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 22, 2014)

I remember seeing Powder along time ago. If I remember correctly I think people were mean to him because of his light color??? I can't remember though much about it. Maybe when I see it on I'll have to sit and watch!

eta: Just asked hubby if he seen it and he said it's great. I guess I'll for sure have to see it


----------



## chandab (Feb 22, 2014)

paintponylvr said:


> AH! Thanx, Chanda, Ender's Game is one that I knew I wanted to see...


It was worth watching on Pay per view, but would have sucked to pay for in the theater for us, you may like it more than we did. Up til the end it was pretty, just not the ending we expected.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 26, 2014)

Skip the movie, Enders Game. It's one of my favorite books (remember how hard I pushed it when we had the book forum?), but the movie was a huge let down.

Read the book(s), really great.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 26, 2014)

Have to add-Enders Game has something like 7? books in the series. The ending for the first book isn't supposed to be a real ending. I don't know if they'll make any more movies, but there is much more to the story.


----------



## Performancemini (Feb 26, 2014)

Can't stand this weather! Going to ask Hubby to take me to a movie this Sunday. There are a couple new ones coming out. (Hope we only get 2 " of snow and not 4!!!).


----------



## jacks'thunder (Feb 27, 2014)

We just saw Thor the dark world! It was good! I like the Marvel movies though oh and it helps that the main guy is "kinda cute"! Lol!


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 2, 2014)

We saw Thor. Yes, it was good! I want to see "Divergent" when it comes out. I am starting to read the book (it's a 'young adult' section book) and so far I am liking it. I think it is on the order of the "Hunger Games" series in style.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 2, 2014)

May have to check "Divergent" out! I liked the hunger games.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 3, 2014)

We watched Captain Phillips last night. I wasn't sure I would like it, but it was really good.


----------



## Mona (Mar 3, 2014)

We watched an older one a couple of nights ago, that I really enjoyed. It was Silver Linings Playbook. It was NOT AT ALL what I was expecting it to be, but I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mona (Mar 4, 2014)

We just went to see "*Lone Survivor*" tonight at the theater. It is based on a true story in Afghanistan. It was a war movie, and was kind of gruesome because of it, but it was a good movie. I just cannot imagine the lives those brave soldiers have to live through. There is just so much they go through in war, and then to live it every single day after their tour is over, IF they make it. So many brave men and women...I just cannot imagine living through what they see. Hats off, and hearts go out to all of those that keep our countries safe.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 4, 2014)

I know my husband will want to see Lone Survivor, but is one I won't go to-too much war and blood. He'll want to see the one with Liam Neeson (forgot the name) about the air Marshall on the plane that's being framed as a killer. I will go to that one though.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 4, 2014)

Saw The Lego Movie. A little one-dimensional but pretty enjoyable... Something for everyone.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 9, 2014)

We went and saw 12 years a Slave yesterday. It is so distressing how people were treated. I would think it was a hard movie to get through for the actors and all. So much emotion.


----------



## Helicopter (Mar 9, 2014)

Saw "Philomena'' last week. Wasn't really expecting to enjoy it but it was compelling. It keeps coming back into my thoughts and I guess that is a sign of a really good movie.


----------



## Tab (Mar 9, 2014)

Classic, my hubby reminded me how much I love Seven Brides for Seven Brothers. I don't like all musicals but I love that one. Just a romantic at heart


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 10, 2014)

Well I tried to watch The Impossible but just after 20 minutes "ish" I had to turn it off. It's about the tsunami that hit in 04 in Thailand. I don't know why but I had a super hard time with this movie. I got so anxious, with my hands up at my face, and I kept holding my breath. I had to tell hubby to turn it off. Naw not a movie I want to try and see again.

Give me gore and bombs and monsters

Just don't give me Tsunamis(newly added to my "nope" list), zombies, or spiders

Who knows why this movie hit me wrong...



it looked like it was going to be good. Oh well, on to the next! LOL!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Mar 10, 2014)

My youngest daughter, Crystal treated me to the movies over the weekend and we saw The Son of God. It was very good, but did make me cry.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 11, 2014)

whoa... Just watched the trailer for The Impossible. I'd like to see the movie. Don't know how I'll handle it since I know that it's pretty real/based on a real event and not that long ago.

I'm a sucker for "bad" sci-fi "end of the world" flicks. Just watched a whole series of them - amazing how bad some of them are. You can get the thrill but then poke fun at them or poke their "theories" full of holes. You know that it doesn't happen quite like that. But the bad ones are so far removed from the good ones - I LOVED "2012" and "The Day After Tomorrow". Also like "Volcano" w/ Tommy Lee Jones. There's a couple of others that I've liked over the years...

AND I've pestered my family forever about Seven Brides for Seven Brothers!! Have you watched Paint Your Wagon?


----------



## bevann (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm a sucker for kid movies.Love A Wish for Annabelle with Randy Travis as narrator and The Fox and the Hound and any movies with horses like Hidalgo-just watched it again recently.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 11, 2014)

I like Dallas buyers club


----------



## ohmt (Mar 11, 2014)

I watched a movie with Rachel McAdams the other day....I think called "About Time"? Not sure on that, but the movie was very good and I wasn't expecting it to be. Thought it'd be just another "Nicholas Sparks" like movie, but it wasn't. Made me feel great about life the next day


----------



## Mona (Mar 11, 2014)

Ashley, I REALLY wanted to see that one! We saw it on the trailers they run before a movie starts at the theater, but they never did get it in...at least not yet, but i DO want to go to that one if/when it comes, or at least see it on TV. Good to know the movie is as good as I had hoped.


----------



## Ashley (Mar 11, 2014)

I rented it off amazon


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 11, 2014)

Not a movie, it is actually an older tv series I am watching on Netflix. It is Mccleod's Daughters. I absolutely love it, mate. Could pour a cuppa every night and watch a few episodes. It is so therapeutic for me. I have finished all the episodes of House of Cards, Revenge, Scandal, One Tree Hill, Damages, and Bones. For lack of "something" I tried Sons of Anarchy. Could not handle the violence and dope. Not that any of my go tos were anything that promote my beliefs, at least I could separate good from evil with them and decide what I thought justice was even though there was so much lack of it coming to fruition, I could still relate to many of the characters' plights, schemes, and accept the outcomes within the aforementioned. Now Mcleoud's Daughters are always having problems with cattle, sheep, horses, pigs, bunnies, love life, neighbors, friendships, finances yet they weather the storms and celebrate the joys. I can come in from a bad day at work, have horsey related problems, run low on feed, have the well run dry and end of soaking me in freezing weather while I work on it cursing every molecule in the galaxy, worry all night about getting hay, battle snakes, otters, mice, raccoons while living apart from husband, have my surviving parent deal with colon cancer after beating leukemia, have a meth head crazy thieving neighbor that I worry about attacking me during the night, lament a broken USA, and deal with heat, cold, and promoting and protecting my health. After watching Mcleoud's Daughters I always feel like I can cowgirl up and deal with whatever is coming my way.

We just never bother with going to the movies anymore. I do wish more good movies would come out though. I search and search for good movies to watch on tv and usually give up on them after about 20 minutes. I will keep watching this thread in hopes of hearing of everyone's recommendations.


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2014)

We watched McCloud's daughters for a couple seasons, really liked it; don't recall if we quit cause it was cancelled or no longer get that channel.


----------



## Mona (Mar 18, 2014)

We went to "The Monument's Men" last night. I was a little disappointed. It was just "OK", but I really thought it was going to be much better.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 18, 2014)

Mona said:


> We went to "The Monument's Men" last night. I was a little disappointed. It was just "OK", but I really thought it was going to be much better.


Was it miscast? Poorly directed? We have it on our netflix queue.


----------



## Mona (Mar 18, 2014)

I would say definitely watch it, but it just wasn't as "fast moving" and interesting as I had hoped. It wasn't horrible...just not as good as I had hoped. I mean...I liked it, just not as much as I had hoped I would. I liked the story, and the actors etc., was just kind of slow moving in holding my interest.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 18, 2014)

On my list of movies to see are: Dallas Buyers Club, Philomena, 12 Years A Slave(in no particular order). My kids gave me a Netflix 'trial'? subscription back around the end of last year, but it has run out...drawback for me was it being mailed, as my mailbox is a way down the road...not fun to walk there in the snow and cold, but not about to drag my big diesel truck out of a warm garage to drive only that far(not good for the diesel, nor for my 'elderly' batteries in said truck).I may try to reinstate it, or, I may just bite the bullet and get them through my DISH(since there's only a few movies I really WANT to see at any given time.) My daughter and I went to see 'Frozen', and it WAS a cute movie; liked the song, but didn't anticipate the hoopla over it!

Mona, would you believe that 'Lone Survivor' was filmed right here in New Mexico??


----------



## lucky seven (Mar 18, 2014)

_I remember watching McClouds Daughters back when it was on. A very enjoyable show that we could use more of. Comedies aren't funny, and there are way too many shows that showcase deranged people. I tried to watch the show about the drug dealing chemistry teacher but didn't make it past episode 3. The drug use hit way too close to home as I have a son who is an abuser no matter how much we have offered to help get him straight. I would rather watch a show about zombies than that trash. I can't wait to see 12 Years a Slave as the man was from my area. His home is a museum that I plan to visit this summer._


----------



## Mona (Mar 18, 2014)

Margo_C-T said:


> Mona, would you believe that 'Lone Survivor' was filmed right here in New Mexico??


WOW, that is pretty neat Margo!!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Mar 23, 2014)

Just saw The Conjuring and The Great Gatsby. The Conjuring was an ok scary movie. Not to over the top but good. There is a doll in that movie that is _Ugly_, yuck! The Great Gatsby, I liked it but it was not what I expected. Some of the dresses the ladies wore were beautiful, the cars were neat, and the story was good. Just not sure about the newer music/modern twist, kinda threw me off alittle. I really like Leonardo DiCaprio(sp?) so I stuck it out and I'm glad I did.

Would I watch either for a second time... no, once was enough.


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 23, 2014)

Well, *hip hip hooray!* Through happenstance we have watched a movie that we thoroughly enjoyed *AND* it is a great history lesson *plus the leading character is the adorable Sam Elliott.






















*The movie is *GONE TO TEXAS. *He plays the part of Sam Houston leading the fight for Texas independence.











We went shopping for me a pistol last weekend and along with that purchased walked out with 5 dvds, all westerns. In light of the junk that Hollywood is turning out this was great.


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 23, 2014)

Husband and I saw Divergent today. We have read two of the books in the series of three. It was pretty good. A little on the order of "Hunger Games". I think we liked "Hunger Games" better tough. Still, glad we saw it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Mar 26, 2014)

We watched the old 1940 Mark of Zorro with Tyrone Power and Linda Darnell last night. Great sword play and Zorro's horse was gorgeous, of course. It was a colorized version.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 26, 2014)

I recorded,later watched,"Blackfish", recently. I'd heard about it here and there. I was impressed by how evenhanded it seemed to be; was anticipating some PETA rant. Really gives a lot of food for thought; I've been to Sea World in San Antonio; loved the killer whale show, but don't think now that I'd go again. It is fairly compelling watching; I'd recommend watching it and deciding for yourself how you feel about the subject.


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 7, 2014)

watched Hangover 3 last night and laughed so hard I wet my darn pants. I love those movies and this one was better than 2.


----------



## Mona (Apr 30, 2014)

We saw Divergent last night and I really liked it. I liked it at least as well as the original Hunger Games, and better than the second part to the Hunger Games.

Oh, and last week we saw "Need For Speed". I really wasn't fussy about going, as it didn't sound very interesting to me, but Chris thought he'd like to go, so we went. The movie was SOOOOO good! I LOVED it. I am so glad we went!!


----------



## Performancemini (Apr 30, 2014)

We saw "Noah" Sunday. I kind of felt it wasn't truly biblical; but it was still a very good movie. And of course Russell Crowe is always marvelous!


----------



## Mona (Apr 30, 2014)

Has anyone seen "God's Not Dead" and "There Really is a Heaven"?? I thought by the previews for each, that they would be good movies, especially the latter, HOWEVER, after speaking to at least 5/6 others that went to see it, they gave poor reviews, and when I looked it up online, it had really bad reviews there as well. (number/10 rating system) God's Not Dead had a slightly higher rating, but I have not spoken to anyone that has seen it yet.


----------



## Tab (May 14, 2014)

If you are a mom you will probably love Moms night out. Frustration, laughter, and tears. I went with my mom, Mom in law, and 3 sisters in law. We laughed and cried. Very good time bonding!


----------



## vickie gee (May 16, 2014)

I heard about that movie this week. My husband hates to go to the movies and he would call it a chick flick. Maybe it will eventually be on Netflix.

John Adams is a movie we have watched a couple of times. It was great. I normally don't watch a movie more than once, but this is the sort of movie you want to watch for 4th of July or Memorial Day, sort of like how you always go back to your favorite Christmas movies in December.


----------



## Performancemini (May 17, 2014)

I'm never sure about going to the movies alone; but I am considering going to "Mom's Night Out" this afternoon. Otherwise, maybe H and I will go see "Million Dollar Arm" tomorrow. It looks like fun. Still waiting on "Malificent" (sp???) which opens next weekend here.


----------



## Performancemini (May 24, 2014)

Husband and I went and saw Blended with Drew Barrymore and Adam Sandler. Pretty funny. Good for a laugh.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 1, 2014)

Went and saw Maleficent today. I have been waiting to see it. It was told somewhat different from the Disney animation "Sleeping Beauty" and the fable tale; but it was really good! Angelina Jolie was great, I thought. She is so statuesque. They did her make up so her cheek bones were so defined. Costuming and special effects were marvelous. Really glad we saw it and I definitely am going to want a DVD when it comes out!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Jun 2, 2014)

Performancemini, we saw it today too. I absolutely loved it! I don't think anyone but Angelina could have played that part. I'm tempted to go see it again.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 2, 2014)

That's what I was thinking too! Don't want to wait for the DVD-need a second showing right away! I too think Angelina was the best pick for the part! Also thought the anguish in her cries when she discovered her lost wings was amazing. Whoops! Don't want to let out too much and spoil it for others who may be going to see it!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 3, 2014)

I am looking forward to seeing Maleficent!


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 3, 2014)

My husband keeps asking if we have the Lone Ranger on DVD (Johnny Depp), so I have ordered it. I also ordered The Heat with Sandra Bullock and Melissa McCarthy. We watched that last night. So funny! (bloopers too). That is the movie we took my husband's brother to see 2 weeks after he got out of the hospital after having lung surgery. OUCH! He laughed so much. Said it hurt, but was so good for his moral. He had some cancer on his lung. That was last year, now he is cleared to go. Maybe some laughing helped!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jun 3, 2014)

I really liked that Lone Ranger movie!


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 16, 2014)

Went and saw the Tom Cruise movie "Edge of Tomorrow" this weekend. Surprising storyline-gives you a chuckle here and there. Won't tell you why. Thought it would be "OK" for me-but I liked it very much, as I am not that big a sci-fi fan usually.


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 16, 2014)

I finally got around to watching Alex Cross based on a James Patterson book this weekend. I was totally surprised that I liked it. Now to watch Lone Ranger since so many of you say it's good.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 19, 2014)

This weekend "Jersey Boys" starts here. Really hope to see it. Clint Eastwood's the director and his movies seem to be quite good.


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 19, 2014)

I loved their music growing up.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes. The voices were definitely unique and memorable!


----------



## lucky seven (Jun 20, 2014)

Finally saw the Lone Ranger, it was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## ohmt (Jun 20, 2014)

I've watched these 3 movies recently:

Godzilla

Maleficent

Edge of Tomorrow

My favorite was a very surprising, Edge of Tomorrow. AWESOME! I wasn't that impressed with Godzilla and I'm not sure why because normally that's the type of movie that's right up my alley. I think I just had such high expectations. Wasn't bad...just not that great, either.

I loved Maleficent




I'll definitely be buying that one.


----------



## Performancemini (Jun 23, 2014)

We saw Jersey Boys yesterday. Really good! I have heard it is supposed to be like the Broadway show; but wouldn't know. Just know I really liked it. Had to be good-everyone applauded at the end and went out singing "Sherry" with the credits and big smiles on most faces!


----------



## Watcheye (Jun 24, 2014)

I saw Maleficent and How to Train Your Dragon 2. Both were AWESOME! I will be buying them the day they come out.


----------



## Tab (Jun 24, 2014)

I just watched World War Z, that was scary! I'm going to watch it again with hubby. It's on netflix.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyone seen "Tammy" yet with Melissa McCarthy? I thought it looked hilarious and she is a real cut up; but the review in our local newpaper was rather poor.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 7, 2014)

I haven't seen it yet but Tammy does look really good. One I would like to see is Dawn of the Planet of the Apes.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 7, 2014)

We went to the movies yesterday. H wanted to see the X Men-Days of Future Past (or whatever the title is, I forget). I haven't seen any of the X Men movies-now I want to. This was GOOD!!! I think I am getting hooked on some of this sci-fi stuff and Marvel comics!

I think I will try to go see "Tammy". The people coming out of that theater exit seemed like they had enjoyed it. So it must be good enough. I figure it's probably just good for crazy laughs if not a real story line. I'm am sure it won't beat The Heat; but funny's funny sometimes!

Also want to see Hercules when it comes out soon. Lots of big screen filled up action. Myths are fun too.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 7, 2014)

I also want to see the new Transformers movie, love them. Just a big kid at heart.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 9, 2014)

It seems like there is a lot of great summer movies this year! I'd like to see every one mentioned! LOL! My son just went and seen That Dragons 2 movie( not sure the real name of it




). He said it was a great sequel, but he really liked the first one so it's kinda given that he'd like this one too! LOL!

Has any one seen the commercials for the new tv series starting this fall called "Gotham"! It looks sooo good! I'll be watching it for sure!!!



I sure hope it's good, the idea has a lot of potential.


----------



## Mona (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen "The Fault in Our Stars"?


----------



## Tab (Jul 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen America? I want to see that


----------



## Miniv (Jul 10, 2014)

I've seen "Under the Tuscan Sun" several times already, but when it popped up on Netflix I just HAD to watch it again!

LOVE IT!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Jul 13, 2014)

I finally got a chance to see Gravity with Sandra Bullock and George Clooney. I thought it was great! If you have not seen it a word of caution do not eat right before hand! LOL! I did and it was definitely a mistake! Great movie though!!


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 14, 2014)

Tab asked about America. We went to see it yesterday. It had a couple of history lessons in it that I am glad I learned. We rarely go to a movie. Some time back we agreed to make one a year. Haha. I think he is currently in debt to me for a couple of more. He insisted we go see America, which is fine, but now he is going to have to take me to one of the action packed ones that previews showed.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Jul 15, 2014)

I just saw gravity too, amazing that with mostly only one actor for 90 % of the whole movie, just how riveting it was. I was on the edge of my seat. I also watched the transporter, and the transporter 2. High action flicks... pretty entertaining.

I also saw a very unusual titled film called "passion fish"... rather amazing flick about a woman dealing with her paralysis from an accident. I had passed it by so many times because of the title and description, but when I finally did watch it, I stayed up late and watched the whole thing. It was a great film I highly recommend.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 17, 2014)

Definitely one for home Mona , good Movie but extremely sad......


----------



## Mona (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks Ryan. Unfortunately, I just missed it playing at the theater, as my Dad is visiting from out of province and it ended Tuesday night. :-( I will have to be sure to try and catch it at some other time, on TV or something I guess.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 22, 2014)

Hercules starts this weekend. Want to see that. Wanted to check out "Chef", but didn't get to. Maybe I'll rent it or something.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jul 29, 2014)

Sunday after church I went to see Hercules 3D and it was AWESOME. I really liked it! One of the best movies Dwayne Johnson has ever played in. I LOVED Ian McShanes part as Amphiaraus and John Hurt as Lord Cotys..just all around good. I was worried about it being cheesy and almost chose the new Planet of the Apes but I'm glad I watched it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2014)

We watched Robocop last night (netflix). I left the room for some of the scenes, but my husband really enjoyed it. The air traffic tower where he worked recently was chosen for drones to be based at; drones are an ethical question that citizens need to be thinking about.


----------



## Performancemini (Aug 2, 2014)

We saw Hercules, but not in 3D. It was good. Only thing that grumped me a very teeny bit was that all the cool scenes in the trailer they show were in the first five minutes of the movie!



Still very good.

The James Brown movie might be good ("Get On Up") and was thinking "Guardians of the Galaxy" looked kind of interesting. Really liked "Jersey Boys" and want to get that DVD and "Malificent" when they go cheaper on Amazon.





Also think "The Hundred Foot Journey" might be very good. Seems like a good cast.


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 9, 2014)

Watched UNFINISHED SONG on Netflix. It was a real tear jerker for me. It was rated 4 stars and Vanessa Redgrave played the part of an elderly wife reaching the end of her struggle with cancer. Her joy was in being part of a senior choir that had a young female choir director that had the old folks singing everything from pop to heavy metal. Her husband although loving her dearly was a grouch and was trying to take good care of her. Aside from the choir it reminded me so much of my own parents struggle.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 9, 2014)

Guardians of the Galaxy looked "cheesy" to me when I saw the trailers... The movie was good and actually had us rolling (in the theater) a couple of times. Also, had us riveted to our seats and then jumping... And we saw it in regular format.

Lucy was one I wanted to see. It looked like it was similar to ones I like. and I did like it... but it was also "lacking" at a couple of points. Don't know how it could have been better/different. Wouldn't see it again in the theater - but would like to see it again on tv/netflix/rental... Don't really want to own it, though.

Mutant Ninja Turtles!!! YAY - it was awesome!!! We watched the first one years ago in Germany when it first came out. Our daughters grew up on the first one and then the next one. This one - I was not really excited about seeing because I didn't know just how they could improve it w/o ruining it. I usually don't like copies! It wasn't a copy and it was great!

I think hubby and I have another movie date next Saturday - but not sure which one we will go see.


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 9, 2014)

Has anyone seen the Kingsman? or is that one out yet? It's been advertised here for a while, but I've only seen one trailer -very short.

Into the Storm came out - anyone seen it? What's it like? I LOVED Twister and 2012. Kinda want to see this one...


----------



## MiniNHF (Aug 11, 2014)

saw HomeFront on netflix yesterday and it was very good.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Aug 12, 2014)

Finally I got a chance to see American Hustle. Wow was that a long move! LOL! I thought it was watchable. Would I watch it again no, not on purpose. I did think Christian Bale's acting and makeup was great!


----------



## vickie gee (Aug 15, 2014)

I will not get to see it but Sunday night Aug 17 _SUMMER SNOW_ will air on tv on UPTV. It is already showing in a couple of theaters and is doing so well it has been held over.


----------



## lucky seven (Aug 16, 2014)

My hubby is watching Tombstone with Kurt Russell for the umpteenth time. I can't stand that movie. lol


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 16, 2014)

ugh!!!! So disappointing! My hubby and I went to see the movie "Into the Storm" today (morning matinee) and bleh. I was not a happy camper... Could have been so good and it was pretty bad. We "jinxed" ourselves after the movie as we got into his car - both saying at the same time ..."...seen better movies on the Sci-Fi channel ...." and most of those are not good.

I like disaster movies - always have since I saw Poseidon Adventure, Towering Inferno and either Earthquake or Quake in the 70s and into the 90s w/ Volcano, Twister and then 2012 and The Day After Tomorrow... But Into the Storm is not one I have any desire to see again.

Did catch Home Front on Netflix after it was mentioned and I liked it. That carried me over into Erased which I also liked.

**********

I hope to see The Giver, The Maze Runners and The Expendables 3. There was another that I was hoping to see - don't remember what it was called. The Giver - I will watch at home - probably after it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Jill (Aug 17, 2014)

the other night, we watched The Guilt Trip and This is 40. We both thought they were funny!


----------



## vickie gee (Dec 28, 2014)

I hope in 2015 we get around to going to our once a year movie date. Any recommendations? We had a lot of tv time lately as I have been under the weather with strep throat and sinus infection. Here are some of the ones we enjoyed: MASH because I am considering getting back into MASH the series. Emperor because we got into learning more about Macarthur on account of The Korean War which my Dad fought in. Lawless which is based on a true story of bootlegging outlaw brothers who became known as outlaw heroes in Virginia. The Croods, teehee. 12 Angry Men which is of course a classic, but neither of us had ever watched it. The Bells of St. Mary's, another oldie with Bing Crosby and such a good clean movie. Move Over Darling with a young Doris Day and James Garner, hilarious! Dirty Rotten Scoundrels with the zany Steve Martin. More hilarious Steve Martin in The Out of Towners. And a more modern day one Wolf of Wall Street which was repulsive imho but we went ahead and watched it. The Iceman which was pretty good. The Book of Daniel which I really did enjoy!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 28, 2014)

I watched the movie "must love dogs" with my friend who was using eharmony internet dating service. We laughed quite a bit.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 28, 2014)

My husband takes us to the movie theater about every other weekend- so 2 or 3 times per month. In the last couple months we have seen Mockingjay part I (Hunger Games series)-which I love




; Jersey Boys (everyone left the theater singing "Sherry"); Maleficent (Marvelous!); Big Hero 6 (twice, took the grandson once)



; The Hobbit-the five armies (I think that's the right title)-that was lots better than I thought it would be this time! Wanted to see the new Annie but H didn't want to and read it was just not the same as the 'old Annie'. There are a number of movies coming out that look pretty good. Glad he splurges on movies (with a white cherry icee for me and coke and popcorn for him).


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 9, 2015)

Saw Into the woods. It was great. About 2 mins in mom wanted to know if it was another preview. Lol. Also the fam had know idea that it was a musical.

The interview was terrible. Some funny parts but they were as rare as the bunnies with antler's.

I can't wait for the next pitch perfect.new hobbit was good. The heat is really funny


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 12, 2015)

My youngest daughter, her hubby and my two grandbabies went to see Selma yesterday. Grandson said the movie scared him, he's 13, but he did appreciate the historical content and asked me alot of questions since I lived through it.

I babysat them last weekend and we watched The Giver, my youngest grand daughter had a difficult time understanding it. I enjoyed it. I'm so looking forward to the new Jurrasic Park due out in June.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 14, 2015)

I like the giver. I read the series in school. There were things they missed but all in all did a great job. Much of the book is very odd and makes you really question what they are trying to say. But it was my favorite


----------



## Performancemini (Jan 14, 2015)

We just went and saw "Taken-part 3" with Liam Neeson. Wondered if it would be as good as the first two. It was; but I think the 1st one is still my favorite of them. .

Waiting for several more that will be coming out in the next months. So many good movies! Kingsman looks good.


----------

